# What Dept. should I talk to.



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Your state's web site is where you should start. I will admit, may of them are impossible to navigate and find what you want, but it's in there.

Then there's your building dept. You have no choice but to go thropugh them for many things. It sucks that they were so useless before.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Division of Building Safety, Electrical Bureau 
*1090 E. Watertower St.
Meridian, ID 83642
(208) 334-2183


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

BoblowJihobey said:


> I have been running coaxial cable for a local satellite company for over a year now and I run into a lot of houses that are wired incorrect, or just no thought put into it. With the boom in the the housing industry around here I want to start my own business, but when I went down to the government buildings to find out information on building codes for running electrical passing cords, nobody knew. I heard to talk to electricians, but nobody around here wants to talk. Where should I go to find information on codes to pass state inspection? feel free to e-mail me as well.


You have been installing cable for a year now, and because you see a lot of electrical issues you want to start an electrical contracting business to repair electrical system is people's homes? With your cable experience?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

If he went to his state's web site he has seen that he will have to prove his 8000 hours of apprenticeship/experience and the 2000 hours of JW experience and oh yea the fact that he has the state's licenses to help prove all the state's required experience and educational training was done legally.


----------



## BoblowJihobey (Jan 4, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> You have been installing cable for a year now, and because you see a lot of electrical issues you want to start an electrical contracting business to repair electrical system is people's homes? With your cable experience?


I dont want to touch electrical system, you need a license for that. I want to run cable and networking systems but you need to know electrical codes so that your cable does not interfere with any electrical systems. EX: I know that you cannot run cable wires parallel with electrical cables, they can cross however.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

that is not a code issue. It is a " I was trained to do the work properly" case.


----------

